# Cambridge fp to rb ?



## 1shootist (Jul 6, 2019)

Is there a rollerball conversion available for Cambridge fp's ?
I've looked but haven't been successful in finding if it's even an option.

THANKS ALL !


----------



## DrD (Jul 7, 2019)

I've never turned a Cambridge, so I may be way off base.  It appears the Cambridge is a really gussied-up El Grande, and if that is the case, the roller ball section and tip from an El Grande might screw into a Cambridge barrel.  You would then have a plastic "section" rather than a metal section.  If all this works, you would be confronted with finding an El Grande roller ball section/tip.  I've been looking for theses for over a month with limited success.  I've learned I could have one specially made form silver - which would be nice but costly.

Please keep us posted with any success you have.


----------



## 1shootist (Jul 12, 2019)

You are correct..both use same bushings, tubes, drill bits..everything.

I certainly will..and please let me know if you come across something.

Thanks !


----------

